# Another "candidate"



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been talking with a guy about this car. He bought it as a roller and stripped the valuable parts to store inside but will provide enough parts to make it a "roller" again. Not necessarily the original parts from it, but correct parts. It was a bench seat car but I would get buckets and the correct mounts to attach them to with the car.
Whadda ya think ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't see any photo or anything. What is it???


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I don't see any photo or anything. What is it???


I don't know why you can't see the pics, Jeff, they work for me, but I see 05GTO edited something. 
It's another 67 GTO "project"....:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pulling up a blank post. Just the text, no pics.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm pulling up a blank post. Just the text, no pics.


:willy: I don't know......:willy:

If you go to the webshots link in my sig, the pics are in another album there. See if you can access them that way.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

is it a gto?
front and rear look different but plate says it is?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wytnyt said:


> is it a gto?
> front and rear look different but plate says it is?


Tail lights are from an older Cougar....:lol:.. and the owner says someone did a complete hack job installing them. The tail panel will have to be replaced.

Front is original 67 GTO with everything missing.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm pulling up a blank post. Just the text, no pics.


Jeff, did the pics ever show up for you ?? Maybe they were too big, I have a 22" monitor, so everything shows up on here. Maybe I need to resize them...:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. Never got to see 'em. Will try again at home this weekend. I've run into this before, where people are commenting about photos that to me, are not there!!!! Thanks for asking......would like to see the car!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> No. Never got to see 'em. Will try again at home this weekend. I've run into this before, where people are commenting about photos that to me, are not there!!!! Thanks for asking......would like to see the car!!!!
> Jeff


I was wondering if you had a filter at work. Here's a link to webshots for the car. Hope it isn't blocked too. There isn't much left of it to "see"....:lol:
Pontiac pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, I have MANY filters at work. I see the photos now, and I LIKE it. Lot's of work, but a real GTO, and it costs just as much to restore a Tempest/Lemans as it does a GTO, but the value is much higher with the goat if you ever need to sell. Looks like its got the wrong back bumper....'67 GTO's had a GTO only bumper with backup lamps near the license plate. Tempests and Lemans had the reverse lights in the tail lamp assemblies. Thanks for your patience!
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess replacing the bumper goes with the tail panel to get the correct lights back in it. Most of the body appears pretty solid. He is going to get more pics of the trunk and interior floors for me, which he claims are both very good and don't need any repair. We are still working on what all comes with it, as he has been collecting 67 only GTO parts for many years and can supply everything that is missing, but at what cost, we haven't come to a final estimate yet. So far the shell as it sits with pedals, linkage, bell housing and drive shaft, steering column and a few other pieces is very realistic AND at a level I can get into it at. It would be nice to have a real 42 car instead of a clone. My 70 Chevelle and 67 Camaro are both real, documentable SS's...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree 100%. The cost of resto is the same, may as well put the same time and effort into a car that will be worth SEVERAL times the amount, plus really IS a muscle car. It looks like a solid project to me, a lot like a California type project (NO RUST). I'm a mechanic, and I'm fair with bodywork, etc, BUT: I will NOT deal with rusty cars (mainly 'cause I don't HAVE to!) It looks like a rare opportunity if you can work the price out. Also, looks like it was the original light blue with black interior and stickshift: classy combination!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Trim tag codes out as Gulf Turquoise, which I really like, with 4 speed, POWER antennae, REVERB, remote driver mirror and deluxe seat belts. The only thing I would change is the bench seat for buckets and in time a Parchment interior. It would definitely be painted the Gulf Turquoise again.


----------

